# Scabies!



## arice

Okay so scabies are absolutely terrible. I would not wish them upon my worst enemy. But for some reason or another, I've gotten them 3 times in like 6 months. Each time I've used permethrin cream, washed everything like a mad women, done everything i was told to do. BUT THEY COME BACK. 

I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any other ways to cull scabies. permethrin cream is a carcinogenic so i really don't want to ever use it again.. but i can't stand scabies either... :die:


----------



## Seldom Seen Smith

if they keep coming back they might be laying eggs on all your shit. you need to decontaminate everything you own and if that is not working THROW THE SHIT OUT!!!!

i have heard of people making pastes with neem oil and tree tea oil. i'm not exactly sure how it works. i'm sure a quick google search will be beneficial. sorry i'm not much help but that's all i know about treating scabies. thankfully i have never gotten them.


----------



## eatmonksus

what are YOU talking about? i love scabies. something about scratching till i bleed and being able to contaminate other people... <-sarcasm


----------



## finn

Can you tell us all the steps you've taken? That way we can figure out if you're missing something. Also, do you know if this is happening to any of your friends? People might just be infecting each other in a cycle. Also, you don't have to wash everything if you can heat it enough to kill anything living inside.


----------



## arice

Well once I get the permethrin, I strip my bed, all my clothes, jackets, everything... wash them in hot water, dry them. then i even put them in plastic bags and left it outside since the cold kills scabies (I live in vermont). then i put the permethrin on, sleep on clean sheets, wear clean clothes... wake up shower, and two weeks later put another application on. 

I know a couple of my friends had it to, which is where i got it the first time, but we all treated it around the same time.. it may be like vicious sharing of scabies.. which sucks hhaha.

I don't know. I just don't want scabies anymore. I think the house i'm living in is a breeding ground for them and i can't wait to move out. i'm just looking for a natural remedy, and was hoping someone here had one that they personally tried out and had work.


----------



## arice

eatmonksus said:


> what are YOU talking about? i love scabies. something about scratching till i bleed and being able to contaminate other people... <-sarcasm




The best is laying in bed all night scratching, not being able to sleep. 


...
syke.


----------



## arice

Seldom Seen Smith said:


> if they keep coming back they might be laying eggs on all your shit. you need to decontaminate everything you own and if that is not working THROW THE SHIT OUT!!!!
> 
> i have heard of people making pastes with neem oil and tree tea oil. i'm not exactly sure how it works. i'm sure a quick google search will be beneficial. sorry i'm not much help but that's all i know about treating scabies. thankfully i have never gotten them.




I wish i could afford to throw everything i own out. hahah


----------



## IBRRHOBO

The reality is you MAY HAVE TO! Obviously, the multiple regimines are not working. Subjectively speaking this could be due to: a) the percentage is too low in your topical ointment; you are around others who are NOT diligently pursuing a course of treatment; c) as it appears you're in a rural, farming community, the structure, accoutrements, beds, etc. are dilapidated thus allowing for infestation.

Seldom is DEAD ON here! The reality is this: you must eradicate, COMPLETELY, the scabies! Additionally, in re: 'a)' you may need to get a prescription strength medication. Let's keep this real here, too. Mother Nature is real neat and all, but sooner or later you'll come to the realization that you will either bleed to death, slip into psychosis from lack of sleep or kill the motherfuckers with a VENGENCE!

Drop into Burlington's Free Clinic. Been there a lot myself, good folks! And remember, if you don't clean ur shit and get the fuck outta the breeding ground where they are at, the script means shit!


----------



## arice

IBRRHOBO said:


> The reality is you MAY HAVE TO! Obviously, the multiple regimines are not working. Subjectively speaking this could be due to: a) the percentage is too low in your topical ointment; you are around others who are NOT diligently pursuing a course of treatment; c) as it appears you're in a rural, farming community, the structure, accoutrements, beds, etc. are dilapidated thus allowing for infestation.
> 
> Seldom is DEAD ON here! The reality is this: you must eradicate, COMPLETELY, the scabies! Additionally, in re: 'a)' you may need to get a prescription strength medication. Let's keep this real here, too. Mother Nature is real neat and all, but sooner or later you'll come to the realization that you will either bleed to death, slip into psychosis from lack of sleep or kill the motherfuckers with a VENGENCE!
> 
> Drop into Burlington's Free Clinic. Been there a lot myself, good folks! And remember, if you don't clean ur shit and get the fuck outta the breeding ground where they are at, the script means shit!




bahh,thanks. scabies are terrible little fuckers. I'm definitely going to just get rid of everything then, lather up in permethrin, and pray to the hobo gods that scabies will be out of my life soon.


----------



## veggieguy12

My friend in Portland had scabies, and I helped to get rid of them. And I didn't get 'em!

We threw all the clothes and bed sheets into a dryer to roast the bugs, then garbage-bagged the clothes and left 'em sealed for a couple weeks. We also used Dr. Bronner's peppermint castille soap to wash with, while drinking a tincture (a few drops of black walnut extract and a few drops of dragonseal in a glass of water - *terrible*) a few times daily.
My friend also got covered in the aforementioned cream, which we created just by mixing some neem oil (liquid) into a store-supplied body lotion/moisturizer.
I shared the room, but never got any itchin' going on, and within a few days everything was okay all-around.


----------



## wartomods

immolation is the solution, now seriously, i just got sensible when i saw a picture in wikipedia regarding scabies in a pacient without immune system (he had aids)


----------



## Angela

rememberusername said:


> As for scabies, I couldnt ever tell whether they went away or not.. I seemed to itch ever since I first got them 2 years ago.



uhhuh...., thanks for warning us. Remind us to keep a safe distance from you if you go to the gathering in April. :hysterical: Just kidding, I tend to have really dry/itchy skin also but it's not scabies thankfully.


----------



## Supertramp

weird, i have a band called scabies!


----------



## finn

arice said:


> ...since the cold kills scabies (I live in vermont)....


The cold may kill scabies, but it might not kill the eggs, the eggs are what you have to kill using heat. I don't think just hot water is enough unless it is scalding hot, which most washing machines will not be able to do. Eggs are tricky business.


----------



## Coyote

i heard diesel fuel works but i dont know you can try it if you want me i have the same problem they keep coming back i had them for 4 months close to half a year i used lindane and they still came back put all the shit you wear in a big black bag tie it shut leave em in that bag for a couple weeeks at the most and they should die and if the sun is out leave the bag in the sun and never sleep in a hippies bed


----------



## jabbyscabby

HAS HIT AUBURN CA..............ahhhhhh
TOWNIES are spreading it as we speak!!!
i know 6 people who have already gotten it!
Im scratching like a mofo as well. IM PISSED


----------



## belleZ

i never ever want to relive scabies.

i dont wish those bastards upon my worst enemy. it took two treatments, bagging all my clothes, bed stuff, and etc in garbage bags for like a week. sleeping with everything covered in plastic. it was fucking awful. i still have scars from the scratching.


----------



## Shoestring

*Hello. *
*Here is some pretty extensive information that I came up for you. *
*(If you have not gotten ride of your Scabies yet, that is)......*

*If your getting reinfested, you may not even have Scabies at all, but another parasite called "Collembola"! *
*It's another borrowing mite and is almost as contagious as the Scabie mite, but is treated a bit different. *
*Also, are you still hanging with friends that have been near you since your first infestation??? If so, you'll "ALL" have to complete treatment!!! (Scabies is sooooooo freeking contagious that "EVERYTHING" has to be decontaminated)!!! Bedrolls, clothing, mattresses, entire pillows, and even in some bad cases, the carpeting!!!*
*You have to sterilize everything that you have come in contact with, in other words!!! *
*(I believe you when you said how you'd not wish them even on your worse enemies)! They "ARE" bad!!!*

*"Mitactin" is a non-toxic treatment that you can get without a prescription, and can be bought, (or stolen) at most pharmacies. *
*(It's fairly expensive is the reason I stated that all-too-farmilliar word, "Steal"). lol!*
*From the research I have done on Scabies, this "Mitactin" would be your best bet at getting them from your body, at least start here first, then you can work on the other infested items once you feel better first, this way you'll be able to think straight! *
*When you go into the pharmacy, just remember the name "MITE", for the "MITACTIN", this way you'll have a better chance at remembering the name.......(If you're bad like me with keeping lists).*



 This is a photo of the "Scabie" mite. (Whew, this is a bad ass looking beeeeotch)!!! 

*As well as "Mitactin" working on "Scabies", it too can work at ridding "Crabs"!*
*"ANY" mite can be attacked with this Mitactin, but works best on the Scabie mite.*
*(VERY GOOD LUCK at getting these under control "arice")!!!!!!!*

*--"Shoestring"------------*


----------



## Bugg(A)

Neem oil is good to use when you first start noticing the bumps.


----------



## tumtum

ahh i just re-lived my experience with them from reading all this. like everyone else has said, seal up all your clothes and bedding for a couple weeks. so that when the eggs hatch the bugs will die. the cream worked alright for me i ended up using it like 3 times. and if you have friends that have them be careful around them because these things are very contagious.

also- it helps to vacuum really well and then empty it outside afterwards. or else the buggers will crawl right back out.


----------



## smellsea

*scabies*

the most trecherous, torture known to man kind. sarcoptous scabei. it is not funny, or cute. you arn't apart of the crustus quo just because choking victim wrote a song about it. it's so danm contagious, i caught it from sharing a 40 with some one. ugh, so rediculous and un-called for. don't even go within a ten foot radius of them. so if you do get it, as soon as you start to notice little itchy red bumps on your butt or inner theighs - where i got the pleasure of scratching raw for 3 days, cover it in tea tree if you have it and then hit the emergency room for permetherin. i got lucky, my old man had a former perscription for it and i didn't have to go threw that shit. but... did have to come up with 45$ for it. weak sauce.


----------



## smellyskelly

*scabies*

wait.. you dont got them no more right? cause you said you got them from sharing a 40, we kept sharing beer most of the night on saturday, lol. this worries me a tad


----------



## Stope

*scabies*

I had scabies once when I was 15, and it SUCKS. Hope I never get it again.


----------



## SpaceCadet

*scabies*

If you go to the doctor, they give you a cream that has sparkles in it (or at least it looks like it). I lived in a house with 6 other people and one girl got the scabies and we all ended up with it...she had insurance though and got us all the shiny cream we needed!


----------



## Livingpastense

*scabies*

Never had it and never want it. But if i do get it ill remember this thread thanks. haha


----------



## Hottboxx

*scabies*

ive had scabies 3 times...the first time i got the cream and it went away...the next 2 times it just went away aftre a week...true story...same with staph infections my body kicks its ass


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

*scabies*

I got it once and didn't have insurance or money, So I went and got shitfaced and caused a public disturbance on a weekend and got arrested so the cops had the privelage of getting rid of them for me!


----------



## finn

*scabies*



Hottboxx said:


> ive had scabies 3 times...the first time i got the cream and it went away...the next 2 times it just went away aftre a week...true story...same with staph infections my body kicks its ass



Sounds more like you got mange- when critters get that small, they can get awfully particular about what they need from their hosts- which is why you have different kinds of lice that can only attach to certain kinds of hair. But maybe you're odd enough so that they can't make babies with your blood and blood.


----------



## BelCh

*scabies*

Thanks for the post ...


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

in eugene we crashed in a dumpster with this kid who was living in it i member himn sayin something about scabies but i was drunk i dident care then like a week later my gf gets scabies and get this cream shit for it and im like i dont have no fucking scabies but she fucking says i do but i dont have any itchie red spots or anything dubya tee eff


----------



## matthew

You should throw your sleeping bag away. I got scabies from a sleeping bag that had been put up and maybe used once outside. My doctor told me sleeping bags are usually where you pick them up, but you can get them anywhere. Look in the webs of your fingers. They usually nest there. They look like black dots under the skin.


----------



## earliest

Another thought would be to take neem oil orally as well as mixing it with a lotion and some tea-tree oil to use topically. My scabies have just come back after three (FUCKING THREE) cycles of permetherin and some heavy duty washing.


----------



## bote

i think i got it from one of you over the internet, this is a seriously dirty site...

then again, it was probably the old sleeping bag that guy gave me last week. No fun either way

Wikipedia suggests using Sulfur soap. ANybody have any experience with this?


----------



## Skankin Jerry

I've never had scabies, but I've known people who got them from housing this kid who had them and he slept on their stuff.

Shingles are the worst though, and I had them for a couple weeks on my upper body at the beginning of last summer. I have scars from the water blistering. Pretty sure shingles comes from exposure to chicken pox at an older age in combination with stress and not having had the chicken pox vaccine, though.


----------



## MoKarnagexvx

Richmond is having a fucking crazy scabies outbreak. Brought to us by 3 different people, I'm pretty sure all of us at RVA Food Not Bombs and the Wingnut are contaminated. Fucking sucks, I really don't want to deal with it. ugh. So much fabric to wash. Blows. I'll let you know how it goes. I think like 20 or so of us are contaminated, at least.


----------



## tallhorseman

You need to check for birds in your crib. Birds carry scabies, so if they build a nest above you, the little bastards are constantly dropping into your stuff.


----------



## hassysmacker

Shoestring said:


> (Scabies is sooooooo freeking contagious that "EVERYTHING" has to be decontaminated)!!! Bedrolls, clothing, mattresses, entire pillows, and even in some bad cases, the carpeting!!![/I][/B]
> *You have to sterilize everything that you have come in contact with, in other words!!! --"Shoestring"------------*


*

How the fuck do sterilize a mattress?! I can't throw that in a washer/dryer!*


----------



## spoorprint

Wrap the mattress in airtight plastic for a few weeks.

A friend made a really important point- people shouldn't use each others sleeping bags,
don't even grab one to use as a comforter.

Would bleach help in laundering? You can keep the bleach from burning your cloths
by putting it -maybe half a cup? in a two liter pop bottle, then topping off the bottle
with water, shaking it (lid On) then adding it to a FULL washer. Just call me Martha.


----------



## jellyfish

scabies are fucking EVERYWHERE it seems. my roomie just got them but i suppose you could call it okay timing because i was moving my shit out anyway. BUT YES. used his permitherin cream as a procaution, super hot shower with tons of antibacterial soap. no rash yet so i'm hoping that the little itch i got goin is just dry skin [damn winter]. washed all my shit with TONS of soap in hot water and damn near fried the stuff in the dryer. threw out my bedding. now wheres my damn neem oil. WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## Blackout

my brother had them hes a gutter punk he dug them out yeah i know SKETCHY


----------



## spoorprint

Benedryl will help with the itchiness and sleeplessness, of course it won't do anything for the infection.


----------



## Mr. Expendable

Fuck man hope your alright on the scabies two of my friends moms got them one was from bird mites which i guess are a type of scabies the burrow and lay eggs all the same... the worst I've gotten bug wise if fleas and ticks.... I grew my hair out long and nappy and no showers.. you know... and when i cut it all off there was a whole nest of those fucks..."What the fuck is that shit" my bro said "Hahaha they did'nt bug me so more power to em i guess".... same thing with rats if they don't keep me up ill leave them out table scraps


----------



## Jankem

It seems like they have been all over Richmond. Im sure i've been around people who have them. I had an extra tube of cream lying around, so disinfected myself and washed everything just to be sure. Those things really suck.


----------



## Crisp

haha arice i didn't know you were on stp.i just got fucking scabies and it's pissing me the fuck off. i don't want to go to the ER so i'm gonna try sulfur cream. i hope i can get rid of this shit before these kids kick me out of their van.


----------



## distro

dude i said that same thing "i would not wish this upon my greatest enemy" scabies sucks and mine doesnt seem to go away...weird though...it seems when i was myself they come back...when im dirty they dont bother me. i like to put them under really hot water...aaahhh...it feels so fucking good. good luck!


----------



## ayron

ive got a mild infestation crawlin about my skin and ive done some thinking and resherch into these little shits and how to kill em with out killing me...

a)teetreeoil is amazing! just smother your body with it and its gone over night practicly!
b) sulfer creams are about seccond the best thing you can apply to rid them, and you dont need a pusher (doctor) to get it i think.
c) shower in hot fuckin water, is also a good way to kill them. but if you do this remember baby steps, you dont need jump in a steeming hot shower off the bat
d) these things are living in and off our skin, i imagine that if you ate a solid alkaline diet when your body chem is alkaline it is impossible for cancers to grow, sickness to develop or parasites to live in the body, so im sure the same would apply to your skin. the best way to do this is to drink lots of water with a 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda per glass

good luck guys!


----------



## outskirts

*scabies*



Hottboxx said:


> ive had scabies 3 times...the first time i got the cream and it went away...the next 2 times it just went away aftre a week...true story...same with staph infections my body kicks its ass


 
Some people just have odd immune systems. Hell I have an immunity to Lyme disease but don't
even come near me if you have Srep throat.
I've never had scabies, and sure as hell never wanna get them!


----------



## Dmac

after getting the cream for your body, run everything that you can through a dryer on the hottest/cotton setting. and everyone in your group has to do it too.


----------



## dprogram

How can I tell if I may have gotten infested? I slept on an old but clean "looking" mattress outside under a bridge in Memphis for a week. I've got some small bumps that look like chill bumps now. Kinda itchy but I was hoping that was from my sunburn. I'm back home and don't want anyone else to get it if indeed I do.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

your chest, palms, elbows and sometimes shins and stomach will start itching incessantly. you will itch so bad it keeps you up at night and or wakes you up. youll pretty much scratch your skin raw. i had it on my chest a few years back from god knows what (i thought it was from the dog (tiny puppy who i held on my chest for hours at a vet) i found and was sick and had bugs but found out you cant get it from animals), but was sleeping in a lot of punk houses around town in the summer, but yeah. i didnt have bumps that i can remember, i dont remember being able to see anything but the redness from scratching :/ catch that shit early though because it is hell. took me a week or two and then we got em again-maybe just clean everything and get some cream just as a precautionary. itd be way worth it to not have to get to the point of scratching i did.


----------



## dprogram

I've seen pics but that's always after it gets bad on people. I think I will be proactive since I'm now at home and have the resources to handle it. As a "just in case" precaution. I'm a little itchy like I said with small bumps especially on inside of my forearms but without any redness. Inside of my knees and backs of my legs itch too. Hrm. I was wearing the same shorts and t-shirt for a week so maybe I can just take care of those in really hot water, bathe incessantly, and try the creams. Also wondering if my itchiness may be a mental thing from me reading all the horror stories involved with this shit. Thanks!


----------



## ayyyjayyy

yeah forearms are definitely a spot. knees and legs yeah. maybe so. umm, the itchiness could definitely be a mental thing but it will progress/get worse if you actually do have it. definitely wash your clothes, sheets, if you can afford to get lysol, it will kill them and i just read this on the internet-

Begin by vacuuming furniture or mattresses. Apply a hot iron to the surface without placing too much pressure, in order to avoid scorching. Wash chairs with hot soapy water. If necessary, follow by spraying the furniture with permethrin. In addition, car seats and strollers should be sprayed. Allow them to air-dry prior to use.

i would definitely just spray the fuck out of everything with lysol. ugh. sorry you have to potentially deal with that bullshit. its awful. my whole fucking family and my boyfriend and i got it! it was seriously so sad and awful. if i think of anything else helpful ill let you know.

​


----------



## dprogram

Thanks. As the day has progressed so have the symptoms. More itchiness and more bumpiness. I just got home from living under that bridge yesterday so maybe I can stomp this shit quick! Lysol to the Rescue!!! At least I stay in my room and at this computer most of the time. I'll have to clean the kitchen chairs but I should be good. Hopefully. Oh and thanks again!

Edit: I just washed my sheets, clothes from that week, and anything they touched with the hottest setting on the machine, Doused everything in my room with a full can of Lysol, took the hottest shower I ever have taken, then immediately covered myself in hand sanitizer. Maybe that will help. I'm getting a bit paranoid. LOL


----------



## ayyyjayyy

anytime. goooood luck!! good thing you are at home now because that shit could be a real pain to treat on the road!


----------



## dprogram

Dangit! Now I have red bumps all over my legs. Argh! Itchy Itchy. Guess I'm going to the Health Dept. tomorrow. Damn.


----------



## dprogram

Now the bumps are on my arm! Argh.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

damn im sorry! its like basically impossible to get rid of without the cream. definitely go to the health department. it shouldnt cost too much for he cream.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

So... Here we go again... Anyone got any home remedy for scabies? I am far away from home with no insurance and no scabies cream... Ugh!


----------



## crampicide

if you have access to common house hold herbs and spices,

i would dump the entire contents of rosemary, thyme, basil, or any other spicey-pungent herb into a stock pot, dump about half of olive oil (canola if thats all youve got) heat it up until the oil is discolored, dump it into a hot bath and soak. do this a lot.

if you have access further to more plants, eucalyptus oil dumped in a bath with usually do it mixed with rosemary or lavenendar. careful cause eucalyptus makes your mucus membranes burn but it isnt dangerous to you if diluted properly.

there are also on the self medications but they are bad for your skin and hardly work.


----------



## wildboy860

had a few 'scares' before, but not the real thing. think i have one of those super immune systems. im glad i always have tea tree oil in my pack.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

wildboy860 said:


> had a few 'scares' before, but not the real thing. think i have one of those super immune systems. im glad i always have tea tree oil in my pack.



Not to be an asshole or anything but I'm pretty sure scabies has absolutely nothing to do wih immune systems...it's a parasitic mite...


----------



## ayyyjayyy

crampicide said:


> if you have access to common house hold herbs and spices,
> 
> i would dump the entire contents of rosemary, thyme, basil, or any other spicey-pungent herb into a stock pot, dump about half of olive oil (canola if thats all youve got) heat it up until the oil is discolored, dump it into a hot bath and soak. do this a lot.
> 
> if you have access further to more plants, eucalyptus oil dumped in a bath with usually do it mixed with rosemary or lavenendar. careful cause eucalyptus makes your mucus membranes burn but it isnt dangerous to you if diluted properly.
> 
> there are also on the self medications but they are bad for your skin and hardly work.




Thanks. Have you tried this personally? Hah hah. Either way, I'm kinda willing to try just about anything so I'll see what happens tomorrow when I go through the pantry. Haha. Appreciate the suggestions! Seriously fuck scabies. I forgot how disgusting and annoying it is first hand.


----------



## crampicide

ayyyjayyy said:


> Thanks. Have you tried this personally? Hah hah. Either way, I'm kinda willing to try just about anything so I'll see what happens tomorrow when I go through the pantry. Haha. Appreciate the suggestions! Seriously fuck scabies. I forgot how disgusting and annoying it is first hand.



Of course I have, or I wouldnt have posted it  Ive been pretty desperate before, and left the herb infused oil on my skin for 3 days non stop and it all went away, just some minor irritation remained from where they were nesting. (ick) but first aid ointment can get rid of this.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

most free clinics will give you permethrin topical cream, which is primarily the drug of choice against mites and eggs


----------



## japanarchist

Good ol' scabies, that gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

crampicide said:


> Of course I have, or I wouldnt have posted it  Ive been pretty desperate before, and left the herb infused oil on my skin for 3 days non stop and it all went away, just some minor irritation remained from where they were nesting. (ick) but first aid ointment can get rid of this.



Alright I'm gonna get right to it! Ewwwww. Haha


----------



## ayyyjayyy

AnthraxMatt said:


> most free clinics will give you permethrin topical cream, which is primarily the drug of choice against mites and eggs



Good to know. I'll check the local clinica


----------



## wokofshame

I had scabies recently and was lucky enough to be a 3 hour/1.50$ bus ride from the mexican border (good 'ol Imperial valley Transit. Not! Bleeeeech!!!).
Walked not even 100 yards before I hit the 1st pharmacy selling "Scabican" permethrin cream. 66 pesos/5.50$ per tube but more importantly you don't need a prescription for it as you do in the US.
FUCK that shit. A prescription for what is basically fucking bug dope? Ridiculous.

So, if you are near Mexico, go there. Much easier


----------



## ayyyjayyy

MURT said:


> I had scabies recently and was lucky enough to be a 3 hour/1.50$ bus ride from the mexican border (good 'ol Imperial valley Transit. Not! Bleeeeech!!!).
> Walked not even 100 yards before I hit the 1st pharmacy selling "Scabican" permethrin cream. 66 pesos/5.50$ per tube but more importantly you don't need a prescription for it as you do in the US.
> FUCK that shit. A prescription for what is basically fucking bug dope? Ridiculous.
> 
> So, if you are near Mexico, go there. Much easier



Haha if only I had scabies in Mexico.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

free clinics dont require payment or prescription.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Yeah I live in a weird town. There's another nearby but I've had trouble find out where one is.


----------



## Kim Chee

Over the counter: http://www.medicinenet.com/permethrin-topical_cream_rinse/article.htm

improvise product use to suit your particular situation.


----------



## keg

i did not read everybody's replays but ice cold bath as long as you can handle seems to help...alot


----------



## ayyyjayyy

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Over the counter: http://www.medicinenet.com/permethrin-topical_cream_rinse/article.htm
> 
> improvise product use to suit your particular situation.



Yeah it's super low dosage though when it's not prescribed unfortunately.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

keg said:


> i did not read everybody's replays but ice cold bath as long as you can handle seems to help...alot



Will try. It's so Cold here though.


----------

